#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Oneplus 6 - The Best Value for your money

## tsarma12

Oneplus is a budding chinese smartphone manufacturer, who is providing high end flagship smartphones for lowest price. Their handsets pose quality flagship range hardware where the price is as low as a mid range smartphone. Recently they launched their flagship of the year Oneplus 6 for just $530. The specs are,

Snapdragan 845
8 Gb Ram
3300 mAh Battery
Dual Rear camera - 20MP + 16 MP
16 MP Front camera
oneplus-6-5.jpg

As the specs indicates that the phone will provide a flawless experience, their Near stock Android OS Oxygen OS provide awesome experience with many customization. 
Other high end smart phones like samsung,LG, Apple have been sold for $900 to $1000 with same hardware specifications. 
I highly recomand this phone where you can same nearly 60,000 LKR and at the sometime enjoy an awesome experience. 

The pros of the phone :
Best Budget phone.Flagship level hardwaresNear stock Android experianceFast OS updatesDash chargeHeadphone jackDual sim capabilityCustomizable OSGreat battery performance.

Cons Of the phone.
Comparatively poor camera ( compare to Samsung S9,Pixel 2 and iPhone X)No wireless chargeNo expandable storagePoor audio qualitycomparatively law pixel density display.
Here is the full review of the phone from a well known you tuber MKBHD click here

----------

